# Shelter franklin county ohio



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Maltese mix (?) at the shelter , named Angel. Year and a half old, 7.5 lbs. Web site franklincountydogs.com. Breed and age are guesses.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Meet Angel
Angel is a sweet, outgoing girl! Angel is a wiggly, happy dog who just loves people! She is very food motivated and knows sit, down, stay and will come when called. She gets along with other dogs, although she seems to be more people oriented.

Busy Bee
I'm a naturally playful, curious, and trusting canine. Take me for a big walk every day; give me something to do. After my job's done, I'll curl up in front of the fire with you in the evenings. I'm a dog on a mission to please you and myself.
More About Angel

Details
Kennel: D07
ID: 65880
Location: WARD D (ADOPTION)
Age: 1.6 Years
Breed: Maltese (Mix)
Adult Size: Small
Weight: 7.5 lbs
Sex: Female (Spayed)
Cost: $123
Are you interested in...
Adopting Angel?

Visit our Adoption Information website for an Adoption Application or email our Adoption Contact.

Sponsoring Angel?

Visit our Friends of the Shelter website for more information.

- See more at: Franklin County Dog Shelter & Adoption Center

?animalID=63118#sthash.K7qUaHBG.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww how cute!! She looks like a lot Maltese. Hope she gets a good home soon!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

She is adopted. Hope its a good home.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

jane and addison said:


> She is adopted. Hope its a good home.


Good news!! Me too!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

So glad that Angel found her "forever" home. She sure is adorable.


----------

